# The Sally in Tulsa



## railroadron (Nov 16, 2012)

I rolled through Tulsa last week and after a cold night ride from KC.. thought a nice hot meal at the local sally was a good idea...Not! can you believe these people told me i could nt partake until I had a TB card? Yes! you have to get a TB test provided by them first and prove neg. to enter their establishment and utilize any of their services. I couldn t believ it. That city sucks! Totally different from the sally in KC where they drive around every night and give out tons of food and hot chilli down around the railroads. Just stand around on a public street any night close to Argentine or armourdale any theres a good chance you ll see them. They ll give you many bags of sandwhiches..donuts, chips and fruit..along with hot chilli and Gatorade in big cups.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 16, 2012)

lame..... when was the last time tuberculosis was an issue in this country?............i guees in their eyes all the filthy bums are most likely infected with TB or somethin


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah Portland OR, i know you gotta have a TB test done to stay in the UGM.....shudder...hate UGM's.... but that's the 1st I've ever heard of having a test just for a meal.
Honestly I gotta say TB testing b4 someone stays in a mission is a good idea however


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 18, 2012)

That's ridiculous! I don't agree with breathalizers at bumfeeds either. When your drunk is when you NEED to eat something! Jesus. What is the world coming to! 

Can vouch on KC though. Hang out by the Valero by the Knoche Yrad in KCMO and a church group comes every night and gives a dank meal, lots of snacks, socks, etc. Pretty awesome!


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 18, 2012)

I would never stay at a UGM....ugh!


----------

